# Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?



## Susanne (16. Okt. 2013)

Hi Nori,

das Styropor-Teil hab ich gefunden auch auf ebay. Ob das reicht - keine Ahnung, was aber Lüfterkugeln sind oder Lüfterplatten und wie ich die da einbaue ... könntest Du da netterweise mal ein Foto reinmachen?

Grüßle Susanne

P.S. Zu dem Styropor-Teil empfehlen die Verkäufer noch diese Lüfterpumpe. Macht das Sinn? Der Winter soll ja hart werden und will ja meine frisch eingezogenen __ Molche und Kröte/Frosch nicht verlieren.


----------



## Joerg (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oase IceFree Thermo 330 (Eisfreihalter)*

Hallo Susanne,

du solltest die Angaben in deinem Profil mal überprüfen. Es sollten eher 60000 Liter sein.

Ohne Belüftung ist solch ein Teil weniger wirkungsvoll. Mit einer Luftpumpe bringst du Sauerstoff ein, dieser ist wichtig.
Die "Faulgase" können auch an den Pflanzenstengeln im Teich noch gut entweichen.


----------



## Susanne (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oase IceFree Thermo 330 (Eisfreihalter)*

Hallo Jörg,

mit den 60000 Litern hast recht - dürfte bald voll sein.

Pflanzen habe ich noch nicht im Teich - die kommen erst nächstes Jahr, daher nix mit Pflanzenstengeln und entweichen ...

Was ist eine Luftpumpe bzw. wie schließe ich die an? Ich brauche vermutlich beides - Faulgas-Entweiche + Sauerstoff-Einlasser ... (ich hasse Technik ... gibts da ne Bauanleitung für Blöde und Energiesparer?)

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Joerg (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oase IceFree Thermo 330 (Eisfreihalter)*

Hallo Susanne,

Pflanzen würde ich mir jetzt schon von anderen Teichbesitzern holen.
Aktuell dünnen die ihren Bestand aus, im Frühjahr dauert es lange, bis was über ist.

Bei deiner Teichgröße würde ich einen großen Belüfter kaufen und den Auslass in eine etwas flachere Zone legen.
Von dem Hersteller aus deinem ersten Link, gibt es größere Modelle, die dann später auch für mehr ausreichen.
Die Luftpumpen werden nur eingesteckt (Bitte auf Außensteckdosen und FI achten) und die Kugeln dann ins Wasser gelegt.
Wegen den Luftblasen bleibt dann ein kleines Loch offen.


----------



## Susanne (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oase IceFree Thermo 330 (Eisfreihalter)*

Hallo Jörg,

für Pflanzen pflanzen ists jetzt zu spät ... die wachsen doch nimmer an. Zudem hab ich nach wie vor zu hohen PH-Wert - da gehen die armen Pflanzen vermutlich gleich hops. Von dem her müssen die Algen den Winterüber die Sauerstoffproduktion übernehmen und im Frühjahr gibt's dann ne Bestellung bei Werner.

Meinst Du sowas in der Art? Das hab ich unter Belüfter bei dem gleichen Anbieter gefunden ... fragt sich, ob das Styropor dann sein muss, da die Variante mit Styropor aber nur 3,50 Euro mehr kostet würd ichs vermutlich gleich mit Styropor kaufen (wobei das vermutlich hässlich aussieht, solange noch kein Eis da ist ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Joerg (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oase IceFree Thermo 330 (Eisfreihalter)*

Hallo Susanne,

die Pflanzen müssen ja nicht mehr wachsen. Es reicht schon, wenn sie mit den Wurzeln im Teich sind.
Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.B. __ Hornkraut solltest du auf jeden Fall schon mal reinmachen.
Ich habe noch Körbe mit fertig angewachsenen über. Die können gerne kostenlos abgeholt werden. 

Bei den Belüftern habe ich eine Membranpumpe und Kompressoren im Einsatz.
Styropor wirst du dann nicht mehr zusätzlich benötigen.


----------



## Susanne (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für das tolle Angebot, leider zu weit weg zum einfach mal vorbeifahren.

Hab ich die richtige Erkenntnis, wenn ich feststelle, dass man die Pumpe gar nicht ins Wasser legt sondern trocken aufstellt und nur die Bällchen ins Wasser legt? Dann würde mir ja auch das reichen, was Du als Link bei "Kompressoren" hinterlegt hast oder? Soviel bekomm ich dann auch noch hin, dass ich die Pumpe trocken und geschützt aufstelle und die Bällchen dann ins Wasser lege. Aber dann wird ja kein Wasser umgewälzt sondern nur Luft reingeblubbert. Hauptsache eisfrei und einfach ;-). Falls ich mich täusche (was ja gut möglich ist), dann bitte nochmal idiotensicherer erklären 

Danke und Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Nori (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Hallo Susanne,
so eine Luftpumpe (egal ob es nun einen Membranpumpe oder ein Kolbenkompressor ist) darf auf keinen Fall ins Wasser!!
Die muss an Land aufgestellt werden.
Es hat sich aber gezeigt, dass es gerade verkehrt ist die Pumpe im Warmen aufzustellen, da dann die Luft in der Leitung kondensiert und gefrieren kann.
Also die Luftpumpe geschützt (oder auch isoliert) im Freien aufstellen und die Leitung, die an der Luft ist, möglichst kurz halten.
Wenn die Luftpumpe leistungsfähig genug ist, kannst auch kleine oder auch gößere Lüfterplatten verwenden - die bringen mehr Sauerstoff in den Teich als dies Kügelchen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dennis13 (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Hallo,
ich habe ein auch solch ein Styroporring und neben dem Teich steht die Membranpumpe und im Teich hängt der Belüfterstein.
Ich habe jedoch das Problem, dass nicht genug Luft aus dem Stein nach oben Stein bzw. gar keine. Hat jemand eine Idee an was es liegen kann? Die Mebmran in der Pumpe ist erneuert und der Stein ist auch neu (allerdings ein bisschen größer als der vorherige).


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

...der Stein kann zugesetzt sein oder aber auch die Pumpe ist zu schwach oder der Schlauch ist irgendwo geklemmt oder geknickt oder der Sten hängt zu tief und die Pumpe ist zu schwach oder...oder...oder

Was für eine Pumpe hast Du? Wie weit ist der Weg von Pumpe zum Lüfterstein? Wie tief hängt der Lüfterstein?


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*



Susanne schrieb:


> Aber dann wird ja kein Wasser umgewälzt sondern nur Luft reingeblubbert. Hauptsache eisfrei und einfach ;-). Falls ich mich täusche (was ja gut möglich ist), dann bitte nochmal idiotensicherer erklären
> 
> Danke und Grüßle
> Susanne



Hallo, wenn Du nichts drin hast im Teich, brauchst Du auch keine Umwälzung
Für Deine Fische jetzt im Winter sowieso nicht, Du wälzt sonst das warme Wasser mit 
 4 Grad ganz unten, nach oben 
Du brauchst eigentlich nur sowas :
http://www.ebay.de/bhp/sauerstoffpumpe-teich
Schlauch dran, Blubberstein dran, und in die Flachzone legen, dann bleibt ca. 1m²
eisfrei. Pumpe bitte trocken lagern !!


----------



## Susanne (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auch mal wieder da. Bein seit Wochen lahmgelegt und darf nicht bauen (blöde Bandscheiben). Jetzt sollte ich aber endlich mal den Eisfreihalter reinmachen (soviel muss erlaubt sein).

Da die Belüfter-Teile auch ganz schön viel Strom verbrauchen, würde ich gerne auf ein kleineres Modell ausweichen. Glaubt ihr, dass das hier ausreichend ist, um an einer Stelle den Teich freizuhalten? Ist der kleine Bruder von dem von Jörg gelinkten Kompressor.

Und Nori hatte was von Lüfterplatten geschrieben - ist da sowas mit gemeint?

Noch hab ich den Bachlauf in Betrieb - der hält ein Teil des Teiches eisfrei - aber irgendwann sollte ich die große Pumpe ja zum Überwintern in Keller tun und überhaupt das ganze Techikzeug abbauen.

Hoffe, dass trotz Kälte noch jemand vorbeischaut.

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## francis89 (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

also ich habe die hier ; und viel strom brauch die nicht ! http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hailea-Luftp...h-/190813512360?pt=Pumpen&hash=item2c6d5f22a8

habe 2 eine für die Helx Tonne und eine für den Teich!

PS; Die LK 35 kannst du vergessen die Bringt gar nix bei meiner verwendung zu mindest! habe noch eine hier! die V20 ist zwar ein bisschen teurer aber dafür um längen besser ! Leiser, mehr dampf und recht sparsam!


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*



francis89 schrieb:


> also ich habe die hier ; und viel strom brauch die nicht ! http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hailea-Luftp...h-/190813512360?pt=Pumpen&hash=item2c6d5f22a8
> 
> habe 2 eine für die Helx Tonne und eine für den Teich!
> 
> PS; Die LK 35 kannst du vergessen die Bringt gar nix bei meiner verwendung zu mindest! habe noch eine hier! die V20 ist zwar ein bisschen teurer aber dafür um längen besser ! Leiser, mehr dampf und recht sparsam!


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, der LK ist mit maximale Pumpenleistung von 35 Liter / Minute angegeben....dein v20 nur mit 9Lieter / Minute

Du schreibst jetzt das die V20 besser ist wieso?


----------



## Zacky (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Der LK 35 ist ein Kolbenkompressor und die Hailea V20 eine Membranpumpe. Die Membranpumpen sind effektiver. Die Beschriftung des Angebotes ist wohl auch fehlerhaft, da die V20 eigentlich 20 l/min macht und die kleinere V10 die 9 l/min.


----------



## woelfi23 (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Hallo.ich habe in meinem grossen Teich 2 Sprudelsteine drin,die halten mir im Winter auf 2qm den Teich Eisfrei,habe einen Oaselüfter mit viel literleistung,wenn du die Sprudelsteine zu tief ins wasser hängst,wirbelst Du das warme Wasser von unten nach oben.Ich habe sie auf 50cm hängen,das ist auch eine gute Lösung Kolbenkompressor LK 60 Lufttpmpe Sauerstoffpumpe 3.600l/h -für Aquarium / Teich grosse Literleistung,und wenig watt.
Gruss woelfi


----------



## ra_ll_ik (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Moin
Die gekauften Eisfreihalter taugen nichts.
Lies dir das mal durch und entscheide selber. Bilder sind auch vorhanden....

http://koiforum.bboard.de/board/ftopic-76283275nx45553-4452-15.html


----------



## Nori (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Toll, ein Link in ein anderes Forum, wo man sich erst registrieren muss um was zu sehen - Danke!

Und dann noch solche Pauschalaussagen - es sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was passend ist - ich komm bei meiner Pfütze auch seit vielen Jahren mit einem Kolbenkompressor prima zurecht (auch wenn diese Bauart auf dem Papier nicht die Einblastiefe bringt etc,) - jedenfalls ist das ne wartungsfreie und langlebige Möglichkeit eine Stelle im Teich eisfrei zu halten. Wichtiger als die Pumpe ist meiner Meinung nach der Sprudelstein und die Tiefe wo er eingebaut ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## maarkus (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*

Wir haben noch 7•C. Leider habe ich schon das Netz weg, da einmal eine kleine Eisdecke vorhanden war. Jetzt heißt es immer täglich keschern 
Der Sprudelstein liegt bei mir am Übergang von 30cm auf 2m auf der Stufe. Das sollte wohl helfen. Darüber schwimmt dann die befestigte Styroporinsel (Eisfreihalter).


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eisfreihalter - welcher ist für mich der passende?*



Nori schrieb:


> Toll, ein Link in ein anderes Forum, wo man sich erst registrieren muss um was zu sehen - Danke!
> 
> Gruß Nori



Wusste nicht dass man sich erst anmelden muss.
Aber wo ist das Problem?
... Ist doch hier nicht anders.... aber wer nicht will der hat schon.


----------

